# Job Seekers Benefit - Part-time work



## pillowtalk (22 Oct 2008)

I am on Jobseekers benefit (work casual - approx 3 days per week). So i receive JB for 3 days a week.
This has been the case for approximately 18 months.  I was told by the Social Welfare today this 'may' cease and I would have to apply for Job Seekers Assistance.  
I was under the impression I would automatically get JB as I thought by working some days a week I was paying a 'stamp' (although I am not paying tax, as i earn very little but my emplyer is), is this not the case? And will I have to opt for Assistance which in fairness I probably wont qualify for as my partner is self employed.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (23 Oct 2008)

Usually you shopuld requalify for JB automatically. Your SW office will know your exact circum,stances so you should ask them next time you're in what exactly is the posiitoin in your case. It could be that they mean you could opt for JA if it is at a higher rate than the JB you're currently getting?


----------



## pillowtalk (23 Oct 2008)

thanks welfarite.
I called them this morning and they said because I have been on JB approx 2 years, I have to reapply (normal) - they said I have to be at a 'loss'...in other words I work approx 3 days on average a week so this is my usual work pattern - so to claim for JB I would have to loose maybe a day a week from employment to suffer the loss and then I should qualify for JB.
Which to me doesnt make sense - because I would then be claiming an extra day from the social welfare - where I could be working that day???

Has this happend to anybody else?


----------



## justsally (23 Oct 2008)

Welfarite,

In passing may I say how helpful and informative your contributions are.    I know it's not politically correct  to highlight one poster's contributions, but I have to say yours are particularly helpful when it comes to welfare matters.  *pins star on welfarite*.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Oct 2008)

Piilowtalk, what they're talking about is known as the "Substantial loss of earnings" rule, a kind of "stress-test" (to use a popular phrase!) when a new claim is being decided. 

Justsally, thanks for the encouraging words! Just remember, I'm not always right though!


----------



## pillowtalk (29 Oct 2008)

Thanks welfarite, really appreciate it.
But would anybody know the procedure for this - it's just they said they would stop it in a few weeks - just in time for Christmas!
But said I shouldn't worry about it until then?!

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (29 Oct 2008)

pillowtalk said:


> Thanks welfarite, really appreciate it.
> But would anybody know the procedure for this - it's just they said they would stop it in a few weeks - just in time for Christmas!
> But said I shouldn't worry about it until then?!
> 
> Thanks


 It may be that they said your currnet claim will exhaust in a few weeks, rather than payment stopping? Check with them again if you're worried. Ask them a straight question: i.e. will I get paid on new claim or what?


----------

